# new gps for fishing...



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just picked up a new gps. i like it and wondered what you guys think of it? i just need it for marking spots wile fishing etc... it does have a lake topo for it for $100 more but i think it good enogh now comes with topo usa 100k wich was a free for starters for 141.00 shipped to my door also used a 25 doallr gift card i got from my speedway.com mall purchases. any ways this is better then my dads mono chrome he got 15 years ago. all that it had was a compass on it and would tell you wish way by a pointer on a compass to go lol's. like i was thinking this is a very good unit i may pic up the topo lakes maps dvd. dont know yet but so far after down loading the maps etc it is a darn good unit for the price see link. for more details.i think it will work for what i am doing. 

http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-eTrex-Venture-HC-Handheld-GPS-Bundle/product/1211051152/332648


----------

